# Funny Parrot



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

sorry I just had to share a funny story about my friends parrot....

so yesterday i went over to my friends house and had coffee and her bird is usually quite the chatterbox and has the funniest antics always has me in stitches but her son has this one friend that is always at her house so when he shows up at the door she always says to him oh man devs here again go home dev. well yesterday Dev showed up and before anyone could say anything rave (the bird) flys over to him and says GO HOME DEV...lol


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Awww, lol! Poor kid. That's cute the parrot has picked that up.


----------



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

Haha the humans have been saying for like 2 years lol but it was the first time rave said it..
he just kills me the things he just blurts out when he was much younger he wouldn't bathe so they used to tell him im a dirty bird to this day he will run around yelling im a dirty bird


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*That is too funny! That poor kid though, *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's hysterical, that parrot sounds like quite a character  

It's always amazing how well birds pick up visual cues, for example he knew right away he should say that when Dev came into the house but not when anyone else did


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

That's so funny! :laughing:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Lol oh my goodness.the poor kid.come home and the bird says go home lol.theybpickup words so well.be careful what you say to them lol.blessings :blue throat:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Hilarious!! Just shows you should ALWAYS be careful what you say :001_rolleyes:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That's hilarious :laughing2:. My parrots 'know' what they're saying at times, and will use words appropriately, not just mimicking! So Rave might really know what he said, and meant it! :laughing:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

The breeder of my baby Peta told me her African Grey Buddy really does know what he's saying! She told me how he lately asked for apple (he said "apple"...) but she didn't have any so she offered him a grape. He threw the grape right across the room and furiously screeched "APPLE!!!"

When I visited to collect baby Peta, I didn't notice Buddy at first in the corner of the room. He was very quiet and still, facing the wall. And, let's face it, my attention was totally on my new yellow baby .

When I was about to leave, she called to Buddy that I was going, & to say hallo. He very slowly turned his head an inch, no more, saw me still standing there & quickly turned back to the wall again. The breeder told me he is very, very shy & thinks if he can't see visitors, they can't see him!! (Some children think like that too, don't they?). So I didn't say a proper hallo to him, which is a real shame.alm too:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Buddy sounds like a very clever bird  

Pity he's a shy one


----------

